# Watery Paint



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

In the summertime sometimes when I open the cans or the 5 gallon bucket, the water seems super watery, almost like someone put water in my paint. Is this a product of simply being in the heat? Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's latex somebody did put water in it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

In the summer I normally add a pint or two of latex to my paint and it thickens it up for better workability.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Boco said:


> In the summer I normally add a pint or two of latex to my paint and it thickens it up for better workability.



Say what?!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Boco said:


> In the summer I normally add a pint or two of latex to my paint and it thickens it up for better workability.


I also have never heard of this. Personally, I'd rather never add or subtract anything from any paint I have to use if I don't have to. I'd also have to wonder if this wouldn't void any warranty and also add more variables to a situation where you're mission is to usually reduce them.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

WHY are you keeping 5 gallon buckets of paint out in the heat?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I also have never heard of this. Personally, I'd rather never add or subtract anything from any paint I have to use if I don't have to. I'd also have to wonder if this wouldn't void any warranty and also add more variables to a situation where you're mission is to usually reduce them.


 Latex concrete binder. Works a trick. OOPS! I let another trade secret out!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe it needs re-shaken? Stick a stir stick in it and see if the solids are on the bottom. Heat will make it settle faster. Dang! Another secret! I'm loosing all my super secret paint store cred today.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rereading the OP, I just noticed they said "the water seems super watery". Unless the paint was mixed ages ago, there shouldn't be any water it should be the finish consistency of paint. No? I'd agree that the paint solids have settled and things have separated. If it's settled that much, I wouldn't trust a good stirring and would take it somewhere to have it shaken. At minimum a drill and paddle.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Rereading the OP, I just noticed they said "the water seems super watery". Unless the paint was mixed ages ago, there shouldn't be any water it should be the finish consistency of paint. No? I'd agree that the paint solids have settled and things have separated. If it's settled that much, I wouldn't trust a good stirring and would take it somewhere to have it shaken. At minimum a drill and paddle.


 I have had issues with "heat Settling" before. It is a real thing, but typically not until it is 90deg F. or so. I had drums of acrylic milwork primer the factory stored in a metal shipping container for a couple of days. When we got it, I noticed it didn't "feel" right when I was moving it. I opened the bung and stuck a stick in it,(ok sicko's, knock it off!) and it had a couple inches of liquid about the viscosity of water on top and the solids settled hard on the bottom. It was too far gone and couldn't be re-mixed. The chemists said it was due to being stored in too hot of a storage area. That was a new one on me at the time.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

The only time I've had this happen is when a 5 has been sitting around a while. Not real scientific, but the heavier additives sink and the lighter (water in latex) comes to the surface. Flip the 5 over and let it sit until you shake and use.


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I bet that is the problem, the heat making it settle faster, fast, I mean like 2 days after picking it up from Benjamin Moore. But I do live in south Lousiana, Lafayette/Breaux Bridge area, where it gets really hot and especially humid in the summer.


----------

